# xrandr has no effect under KDE 4.10.5



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 21, 2013)

I am running KDE 4.10.5 on FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE.

I have a problem with my display which I thought perhaps could be fixed with xrandr. A new monitor was installed and at its native resolution of 1680x1050 the viewable area is shifted to the left by about 5cm (2"). As a matter of diagnostics I have read the repair manual, reset the monitor settings, tried a different computer with Linux, and replaced the cable, yet get exactly the same display showing under all conditions. So, it does appear to be the monitor, even though it works correctly at all other resolutions and has no other discernible problems. If anybody has insight into this hardware situation, I am interested. The monitor is an acer x223w.

In the meanwhile I thought that perhaps a workable solution would be to use xrandr to move the image to the right. I'm not yet certain about the correct command, but cannot get any response from using this one:

```
xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1680x1050 --pos 200x0
```
Although xrandr appears to be working, it has no effect on the display whatsoever. Its output without arguments looks like this:

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1680 x 1680
VGA-0 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 473mm x 296mm
   1680x1050      60.0*+   60.0  
   1600x1200      60.0  
   1280x1024      75.0     60.0  
   1440x900       75.0     59.9  
   1152x864       75.0  
   1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0  
   832x624        74.6  
   800x600        72.2     75.0     60.3     56.2  
   640x480        75.0     72.8     66.7     59.9  
   720x400        70.1  
HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```
Other resolutions work fine. The 1440x900 has the same 1.6:1 aspect and works correctly, but is not acceptable to me. Also, the KDE system settings are set as above, but offer no ability to change the offset or scan rate.


----------

